# I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouses



## Joe Cool (Feb 24, 2015)

*I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouses*

It goes like this. 

REQUIREMENT 1 Everyone male and female reads books such as "His Needs Her Needs, Love Languages, Sex Starved Marriage, etc and articles such as "Walk Away Wife Syndrome" etc for some background edumacation on what is required to be a competent spouse. 

RULE 1 If you cant wrap your head around those concepts and commit to them in writing to your spouse then you cant have a marriage license, you cant have children and you cant buy a house or take on other credit arrangements or intertwine retirement plans or other finances with a member of the opposite gender

REQUIREMENT 2 All will be tested for bat$hit crazinesss, epic stupidity, character flaws, weakness in their value system and attempts at problem solving that result in scratching various parts of your anatomy raw as progress stalls out 

RULE 2 If you have been determined to be incurably flawed then see rule 1

If you think your future spouses wants and needs can be blown off almost completely for years on end without shred of concern or care from you and your self-centered laziness and then still wants to rock your world then sorry NO GO 

If you think there are no expectations such as continuing most of the behaviors you do before marriage most of the time throughout the marriage then again NO GO FOR U

If you think its fair to quit meeting your spouses wants and needs altogether now that they are completely immersed and intertwined with you emotionally, spiritually and financially simply because you don't feel like it any longer without putting forth the most valiant effort to figure it out and fix it then sorry NO GO

If you cant let $hit go and acknowledge and appreciate after your spouse owns and fixes their $hit or you won't own and fix your $hit then NO GO 

Of course with this dream world, some will still fail because even valient efforts are not always enough under he most trying circumstances but this sure would eliminate most of the immature, weak-minded, ignorant, self-centered bull$hit that causes most divorce

Some make take this wrong but before you do, see it thru. If your spouse let you down then blame them with REQUIREMENT 1 OR 2 AND REST ASSURED THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN HIT WITH RULE 1 OR 2

I am only kidding here. No offense intended. Sorry if I offended ANYONE. Humor is the only intent.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*

You can have a 0% divorce rate if you eliminate marriage.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*

According to Scott Adams, the Dilbert cartoonist:



> How do you solve the divorce problem? Ask any economist. It is quite easy. I’ll give you a solution in one word: diversification.
> 
> In marriage, if something bad happens to one person, or one person becomes a jerk, the system breaks. Any engineer will tell you that is a poorly designed system. But if, for example, you had a small tribe of people cooperating for mutual interest, a bad day for one wouldn’t be a death blow for the tribe. If your love interest hates you today, you have three others on call. If you get sick and need childcare, there are ten people ready to help. ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*



Married but Happy said:


> You can have a 0% divorce rate if you eliminate marriage.


Haha!


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*

I have a dream where relationship books like the ones you mentioned don't exist at all because people will know who they are marrying before they marry them.

This is probably a pro of being denied the right to marry for the first 20 years of my relationship. We had enough time to make a really, really informed decision about whether or not we would end up hating each other and if all the legal BS if we did would be worth it. Maybe everyone should have a mandatory waiting period.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*

I vote for mandatory waiting period. And yes, batchit crazy tests. LOL!


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*

I have a better idea, just fix the divorce laws so they are fair so that you take out of the marriage what you put in. If you made most of the money, you take out that percentage of the "martial property". If you do that, women wouldn't want to be SAHM's. If you stop the gravy train, all women would get off. They no longer would profit from divorces. That would make make the divorce rate 0.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*

I was wondering about the bat $h!t test. I chemically treated piece of paper you spit on that turns purple if you're nuts. I can think of a lot of places where that would be useful. 
Job applications
credit applications
dinner reservations
. . .


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*



jb02157 said:


> I have a better idea, just fix the divorce laws so they are fair so that you take out of the marriage what you put in. If you made most of the money, you take out that percentage of the "martial property". If you do that, women wouldn't want to be SAHM's. If you stop the gravy train, all women would get off. They no longer would profit from divorces. That would make make the divorce rate 0.


Shockingly enough, even women who work full-time during the entire marriage sometimes file for divorce. Many of those women don't profit (financially) from that divorce. In fact some don't even try, and are perfectly happy to take out of the marriage what they brought to it or put into it. Because what they _really_ want out of the divorce is to not be married to their husbands anymore. So, no, "fixing" the divorce laws as you suggest won't make the divorce rate zero. 

I'm sure that blows your mind.....


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*



Mr. Nail said:


> I was wondering about the bat $h!t test. I chemically treated piece of paper you spit on that turns purple if you're nuts. I can think of a lot of places where that would be useful.
> Job applications
> credit applications
> dinner reservations
> . . .


First dates....


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*



batsociety said:


> I have a dream where relationship books like the ones you mentioned don't exist at all because people will know who they are marrying before they marry them.
> 
> This is probably a pro of being denied the right to marry for the first 20 years of my relationship. We had enough time to make a really, really informed decision about whether or not we would end up hating each other and if all the legal BS if we did would be worth it. Maybe everyone should have a mandatory waiting period.


RE: this, An old friend sent me this Blog (includes a link to serious science) Give Up Now—You Will NEVER Stay Married to the Same Person | Zack's Bowl of Oates 

Just another take on this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*



jb02157 said:


> I have a better idea, just fix the divorce laws so they are fair so that you take out of the marriage what you put in. If you made most of the money, you take out that percentage of the "martial property". If you do that, women wouldn't want to be SAHM's. If you stop the gravy train, all women would get off. They no longer would profit from divorces. That would make make the divorce rate 0.


Yea, because SAHM's who raise children bring no value to the marriage.

After you pay for child care, house cleaning, a grocery shopping service, a cook, you won't have much left to take with you when you divorce anyway.

And actually your idea would not make the divorce rate zero. Right now about 1/3 of women make as much or more than their husbands. 70% of all married women work. Yet they still divorce.

.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*



Mr. Nail said:


> RE: this, An old friend sent me this Blog (includes a link to serious science) Give Up Now—You Will NEVER Stay Married to the Same Person | Zack's Bowl of Oates
> 
> Just another take on this.


Well, yes, people change over time. It's not like my husband and I are the same people we were when we met in high school. And I don't expect us to be exactly the same people in another five, ten, twenty years time. This is probably another pro of having to wait, I know to expect this. Someone who married their partner after less than two years might be caught by surprise.

I guess the question is if you can work with the change. I imagine that for someone who is very religious, their spouse leaving their church like in your article would be a huge dealbreaker. If my husband suddenly became a Republican, that would probably be a deal breaker for me. That is a whole other breed of change.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*

Not a bad list. May we add that if adultery Is proven you forfeit all rights to custody and alimony?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> I have a better idea, just fix the divorce laws so they are fair so that you take out of the marriage what you put in. If you made most of the money, you take out that percentage of the "martial property". If you do that, women wouldn't want to be SAHM's. If you stop the gravy train, all women would get off. They no longer would profit from divorces. That would make make the divorce rate 0.


So child rearing is nothing, housework, cooking etc? Nothing? 

Also I know lots of men who want and appreciate a SAHM. So much less work for them. 

Also most women work outside the house these days and there are income disparities I guess women should be very careful before they marry. 

It might stop the men using them as housemaids, and stop the women from losing income and missing out on promotions etc

Also statistics show women are usually worse off financially after divorce then men.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: I have a dream that results in divorce rate of 5% of marriages & competent spouse*

Again I must live in bizarro world, half of the women I work with are the main breadwinners in their marriage. I also know more women than men paying alimony.


----------

